
What YouTube and Star Wars Fans Are Showing Us About the Future of Work - mooreds
http://scottsantens.com/youtube-star-wars-future-of-work
======
gloves
This was a really great post - not least as I just spent the last half an hour
nerding out to Star Wars things I didn't know existed.

